# pure nasty !!!



## FERAL ONE (Jun 7, 2010)

i don't like grasshoppers much in the first place but these demon looking critters just flat out give me the willies !!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hissing jokers.  Nothing touches them that I know of.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 7, 2010)

And that's before they cover you with tobacco spit!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2010)

We used to catch grasshoppers for fishbait. Green  ones and the brown ones worked good, but I don`t ever remember catchin` anything on those kind there.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 7, 2010)

The photo of the lubber grasshoppers was good, but Nicodemus' comment tied with it sure triggered some nostalgia...  When Nicodemus said, "We used to...", it reminded me of taking a freshly emptied Prince Albert can (having to get rid of the inner paper wrapper that had the form that you could send back with a little cash for a pocket knife...), and then doing my best to fill it with every crawling thing I could catch from grubs to worms to grasshoppers to beetles so that I could go down to the pond to try to catch a mess of fish on an old cane pole (NOT store-bought) that we kept leaning up beside the chimney...  Too bad we only "used to" do such simple things...


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 7, 2010)

rip, i was raised a little bit everywhere (army brat) so i made the best out of what i could as far as fishin' goes. my daddy kept me in gear but one of my fondest memories came as a kid when i found a bag of dog food that had got wet and the fly maggots were all over it. i used them maggots for days to catch bream and threw back a small one that had been hooked deep. it gyrated on the surface and a monster of a bass ate it. my eyeballs bugged out of my head but i put 2 and 2 together. i rummaged through my box and found a big hook and some 20 lb dewflex (remember that !!!) line.  i caught another bream and stomped him to addle him a bit then hooked him and chunked him back out.  that big bass ate and i had a handline fight i will never forget !!! she was about 6 pounds but i felt like i had a world record !!! good memories !


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 7, 2010)

That pic triggered some memories for me too. 

Used to see a lot of those crickets when growing up in the Griffin area. Haven't seen one in years. (that was back when used to catch lightning bugs, put em in a jar in my bedroom and lay in bed and watch em glow for hours - I remember lightning bugs had a very unique smell to em). 

(was also back when we'd catch something that sure looked like a bumble bee - but they couldn't/wouldn't sting you. We'd catch em around lirope with our hands and put them in jars).

(I'm 54, so that's been 45 to 50 years ago - just a little while back. )

As far as fishing - we had some catawba trees. I also went down to the creek and caught crawdads. Kept all I needed and sold the rest to the sporting goods store. Nice little income stream for a 7 or 8 year old (though I spent all the money I made on lures).


----------



## Hoss (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like the makings of a good movie there Feral, Night of the Grasshoppers or something like that or maybe A Trip Down Memory Lane since it trigger so many folks to remember their youth.  Cool shot.

Hoss


----------



## j_seph (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya'll some old folks


----------



## Smokey (Jun 7, 2010)

rip18 said:


> The photo of the lubber grasshoppers was good, but Nicodemus' comment tied with it sure triggered some nostalgia...  When Nicodemus said, "We used to...", it reminded me of taking a freshly emptied Prince Albert can (having to get rid of the inner paper wrapper that had the form that you could send back with a little cash for a pocket knife...), and then doing my best to fill it with every crawling thing I could catch from grubs to worms to grasshoppers to beetles so that I could go down to the pond to try to catch a mess of fish on an old cane pole (NOT store-bought) that we kept leaning up beside the chimney...  Too bad we only "used to" do such simple things...



Been there, done that.
Man alive, I sure miss those days.
I especially miss walking to the lake with Old Man Roscoe every day.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

Ominous looking creatures!  Super nice shot!


----------



## mikelogg (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't even think Bear Grylls would eat one of them.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 7, 2010)

Great detail on them hopper shots,Im glad they aint that big for real.We dont have many up here,the wild turkeys eat them up.


----------



## Beanie24 (Jun 7, 2010)

My daughter picked one up and got the tar they  spit out all over her hands.Very sticky.
Great shot!


----------



## TigerHound (Jun 7, 2010)

Beanie24 said:


> My daughter picked one up and got the tar they  spit out all over her hands.Very sticky.
> Great shot!



I  didn`t  like it either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 7, 2012)

we got the all over the place here nothing eats them cause there poisonous


----------

